# Coastal Scents, Ulta, and Elf Haul...



## amyelizabethau (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys.  Just got a few packages in the past couple days thought I would share my haul with ya'll.  I ordered a few brushes from coastal scents.  I have never used ELF products and I've heard lots of mixed reviews so I decided to try it out for myself (I got 49 products for like 39 dollars including shipping), and my very small ulta haul. I don't have time to post what each item is in every picture but if anyone wants a better/more detailed picture of an item or has a question about a certain product/color/price/or wants a swatch just let me know! 

Coastal Scents Brushes






Ulta Haul





Elf Nail Polish and Eyelashes





Elf Brushes













Elf Eyeliners, Mascaras





Elf Eye Products and All Over Color Sticks





Elf Face Products





Elf Lip Products


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 19, 2008)

oooooh super great haul !!
lemme kno how you think of those elf brushes cuz 
i was thinking of getting some but wanna hear reviews
first.
as for the coastal scents... i put in the same order as
you did. hehehe.  great minds think alike! haha


----------



## simplykat (Mar 19, 2008)

oh i love elf too! and i'm probably gonna get some of those coastal scent brushes. the brushes from elf are ok.. i love the e/s brush. hate the blending brush. and love the eye lash curler. love the face powder, lip gloss (in the tube & tin cans & all the other ones are just ok), BLUSH (in glow <333), and the nail polishes. those are the things i go back for! the e/s payoff is awesome, but staying power.. not so much. let me know how you like your stuff! bc i haven't tried EVERYTHING, but i did try a lot of it


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lovely brushes! Still waiting for my pink kabuki, 187 dupe and the deluxe buffer from Coastal Scents! From your pics it the pink kabuki looks really cute! Enjoy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!!  All of those brushes look so beautiful!!!   Enjoy!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, that is a huge haul!! Let us know how good are the Coastal Scent brushes please! And enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool haul!!! Enjoy your stuff. I'm waiting my Costal scents brushes arrive!!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOVES IT!

I think I might go try to buy some brushes from elf..they don't look too bad..and for as cheap as they are it won't hurt!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

nice haul! do reviews on the brushes!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_nice haul! do reviews on the brushes!_

 
Yeah, what she said!


----------



## pianohno (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Yeah, what she said!_


----------



## dictator (Nov 23, 2008)

hope you have fun with your stuff! it's a gorgeous haul.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

wow nice haul, i love this stuff


----------



## kerbear (Nov 28, 2008)

i love elf!! their black eye liner is amazing considering it's only £1.50 and their concealer brush is great (though i use it as an eyeshadow brush!)=D


----------

